# Thoughts on my Nubian doeling?



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Could you guys cratique my doeling Eclipse? I hope she's set up right she did it herself! I know she has a steep rump but what else do you guys think?


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

She's set up pretty good.  

Yes, incredibly steep rump, hips higher than shoulders, and short back and neck are the most obvious cons to me. I like her head, rear leg angulation, and fairly flat topline.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Pros - 
Deep
Ok neck
Good Roman nose
Smooth topline
Strong front legs
Deep muzzle
Straight canons

Cons - 
Short rump
Steep rump
Short canons
Canons not in line with pins
Poor Nubian ears
Short body
Posty rear legs
Poor wedge
Weak brisket


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh forgot to mention that her front legs are in a dip.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Ill try to get pics of my other Nubians too. They are 7 months old and the dad was registered but moms weren't. What do you mean by incorrect ears? I'm trying to learn more about the conformation so ill be asking questions! in the pic her ears are lifted due to the other goats and noises.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are short.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Oh ok when she isn't holding them up its about 2 inches past her nose. Is that still short? The buck has longer ears and the other one I think her ears might be longer to ill check tomorrow and try to get pics of them!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No, if they are 2 inches past her nose I would say that's not short. Pic looks really short!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I just realized that too! Must be the angle along with her lifting them! I wish I could do something about the rumps all my goats have it I've searched and searched for better rumps but came up empty! Though I love all their other qualities which makes up for the rump!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

No worries...we have steep rumps too lol...it is hard to find level rumps around here too.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

If you can touch her ears to each other in front of her nose, you're good.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I can do that


----------

